# loss of movement in rear legs



## jsh21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi I have been keeping dart frogs for a couple of years now and have ran into my first medical problem. If anyone has any suggestions as to causation or treatment I would greatly appreciate them. I have a trio of 3 (2 males 1 female) Brazilian yellow head tincs in a twenty-gallon tank. They are approx 1.5 yrs old and recently laid a clutch of eggs. All appeared healthy, feed vigorously and showed no aggression towards each other. However, this afternoon when I was feeding I noticed that one of the males remained in his hide and did not come out for food. A few minutes later he had moved out of his hide but was dragging his hind legs. He seems fine (tried to hunt /eat) except for the fact that he can’t move his hind legs. None of the other frogs in the tank show signs of any problems. Also within the last month I moved them form the fifteen-gallon tank they had been in for almost a year to the twenty they are currently in. The temp in the tank stays in the mid to low seventies Thank you for your suggestions. I will try to post a picture later tonight.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I've read that this is a common symptom of stress and probably more so lack of calcium supplementation. what is your supplement regiment? Its also certainly possible it could have just injured it leg exploring the enclosure.


----------



## jsh21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I usually dust with a 50/50 mix of calcium and vitamins at least once a week usually twice. I mix them right before feeding so they won't interact with each other. I have several other frogs some of which are only a few months old that are feed the same regiment and they all seem to be fine. I also thought it might have hurt them exploring the tank but it seemed odd that it would be both legs with a complete loss of movement instead of one leg or only part of a leg. The leg doesn't really look swollen either. Do you think it could some kind of parasite load increase brought on by the stress of switching tanks a couple weeks ago? At one point I knew they had hookworms but I treated them for it before I moved them.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

supliments don't sound too bad, and parasites could be a reason but I'm not sure. hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## jsh21 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are some pictures 
The frog 








The tank


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

How old are the supplements?


----------



## jsh21 (Jan 24, 2007)

I got fresh supplements in January. Prior to that I used my last batch for 9 months after opening them. I am sorry to report that the little guy died late last night. I put the body in a little bit of water and froze it. I am going to search today to find out about sending him off to have the cause of death determined. Does calcium deficiency cause death that quickly? Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm sorry Jesse. That sucks.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Is it me or does the frog look like hes got short femurs?


Ive seen frogs like that in the past. Could be an electrolyte imbalance or Calcium defficiency. Next time try a non-flavored pedialyte soak for a few minutes a night. Its pretty cheap or you could by a ringers solution to have on hand.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

dartsami said:


> Is it me or does the frog look like hes got short femurs?
> 
> 
> Ive seen frogs like that in the past. Could be an electrolyte imbalance or Calcium defficiency. Next time try a non-flavored pedialyte soak for a few minutes a night. Its pretty cheap or you could by a ringers solution to have on hand.



Be aware that pedialyte lacks calcium. 

Ed


----------



## edward (Apr 20, 2008)

Just got 3 young Regina tincs from Understory. Two in a 20 gallon tank and the other on
its own. Doing great, but yesterday one of the 2 in the 20 gallon tank cannot use its
hind legs properly (cannot stand up on them). Has been eating great and dusting food
with calcium at least 3 to 4 times a week with a new calcium just bought a few weeks 
ago (feed frogs every day). I have noticed this problem in the past (had my first 
poison arrow (sorry dart) frog in 1973), and as mentioned in my reply to the 'seizure'
problem I tend to think that it is too much calcium as it seems to happen to frogs
that eat the most dusted food items right went put into the tank. Also, when I have
received frogs in the past that I know for a fact were not given any calcium supplement
that the percentage of those frogs that had seizures or hind leg problems after been
feed calcium dusted food is higher. Does anyone know if there is a problem with too much
calcium (toxicity) or is it really a lack of calcium as most people say?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

edward said:


> Just got 3 young Regina tincs from Understory. Two in a 20 gallon tank and the other on
> its own. Doing great, but yesterday one of the 2 in the 20 gallon tank cannot use its
> hind legs properly (cannot stand up on them). Has been eating great and dusting food
> with calcium at least 3 to 4 times a week with a new calcium just bought a few weeks
> ...



Seizures are not listed as one of the results of calcium oversupplementation (unless there is something else going on). Seizures are commonly related to calcium metabolism disruptions but can also be due to insufficient vitamin A. There are several different possible causes of calcium disruption all of which present the same. This is a little outdated but covers it fairly well (see http://www.tracyhicks.com/FFAQ.htm scroll down the page on the left until you see health and click on the MBD link under it). 

If you are NAAC, look me up and we can discuss it. I will also have my Amphibian Nutrition talk on the laptop. 

Ed


----------



## Herpvet (May 23, 2008)

jsh21 said:


> I got fresh supplements in January. Prior to that I used my last batch for 9 months after opening them. I am sorry to report that the little guy died late last night. I put the body in a little bit of water and froze it. I am going to search today to find out about sending him off to have the cause of death determined. Does calcium deficiency cause death that quickly? Thanks for all your suggestions


Hi,

Sorry to hear about your frog. 

A couple of thoughts. A radiograph (even now), if you can find a vet with a suitable machine, might be useful in assessing any spinal issue as well as general bony density. Also, you should always check with wherever you're sending it, but as a general for useful post-mortem information the animal should not be frozen, as it greatly reduces the value of histopathology. Keeping it at fridge temperatures is generally recommended, and getting the post-mortem carried out (or at least tissues fixed) as soon as possible.

I hope you can find out the problem.

Best wishes,

Bruce.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

edward said:


> Just got 3 young Regina tincs from Understory. Two in a 20 gallon tank and the other on
> its own. Doing great, but yesterday one of the 2 in the 20 gallon tank cannot use its
> hind legs properly (cannot stand up on them). Has been eating great and dusting food
> with calcium at least 3 to 4 times a week with a new calcium just bought a few weeks
> ...


This leg-dragging syndrome is also a symptom of chytrid infection. I would have the specimens who exhibit this tested for chytrid as a precaution.


----------

